# Syntrom HGH 100iu kits



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Are these Pharma guys? Look more generic to me, plain white box, unmarked vial, Syntrom on lid of vial.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

these are generic mate not pharma


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

Thought so, cheeky bugger said they were pharma LMFAO!

Cant complain, got decent price and suspected they were generics from the start.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

ive come across these, well presented and work well but like pscarb said not pharma bbut generic, same as blue tops just labeled up, if you got for a good price tho then its all good.


----------



## The Iron (Aug 21, 2007)

cool cheers fellas


----------

